# MAF Wiring



## blah13 (Sep 21, 2003)

Little background, its a 91 240sx with supposedy a 94 240sx motor. dohc, KA, bout all I know for sure. Its not starting and the wiring around the MAF is funky and I've heard that can cause a no-start so heres what I've got...harness to MAF

Black/White Stripe - Orange/Blue Stripe
Black - White
White - Orange

Then an extra Green/Yellow Stripe just loose from the MAF

I'm assuming the harness is from the 94KA and the MAF from the original 91KA since the colors arent matching, the only ID on the MAF is "2Z088A"

Anybody have a shot in the dark as to how this is to be wired? And also is the ECU located under the pass side kickpanel? I see 4 screws but the carpeting is being a bitch so I dont want to rip it out if thats not it. Thank you all very much.


----------



## JMR240 (Jul 14, 2003)

I've had many problems with that myself. I have all thewireing diagrams and some hints. I'm not at the house tonight. Email me at [email protected]
give me some more info on it and I'll give you the info you need. I have to sort through about 300 sheets of wireing diagrams.

JMR was here


----------

